# I blew up my SR today.



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

So, i was driving my 240 today....and look behind me to see a lot of black smoke. ehh. Got to where I was going and there's oil smoke barrelling from under the hood, so I pop it to see that oil backflowed up my dipstick tube and spewed everywhere. It's still running during at this point. So I reved it up a little bit to listen to the valves, and upon returning to idle, it slowly drops in rev's till it stalls, and will not start again.

I let it sit out for a while to stop smoking, and then pushed it into my garage. This is all after the bolts to hold my hood all broke, and two of my interior appointments get cancelled because of hurricanes. This is why I got a VW...they don't break!

Anyway, i'm not too bummed, because now i get to rebuild my motor. I'm doing either Toda or Tomei 2.2 Liter stroker kit. Will be ordered in a few days. Then a new turbo and manifold while i'm at it. I'm thinking a GT3071R. Valve are already on the way, cams are coming soon, and I already have injectors. This is going to a fun couple of weeks.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

damn... motor projects are fun! But.... I hope you know how much those stroker kits cost! By the way... JWT has a 2.4L kit....


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> JWT has a 2.4L kit....


^^ ur hilarious

S14.5SilviaForMe, good luck on your rebuild  keep us posted


----------



## teamxtremenismo (Jan 2, 2004)

*yes build it up to kill VW & Vtecs*

you did a good thing by blowing it up, now it can be a SETROID motor. and then you can say (WHAT HONDA) OR VERY WORTHLESS VDUD.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

teamxtremenismo said:


> you did a good thing by blowing it up, now it can be a SETROID motor. and then you can say (WHAT HONDA) OR VERY WORTHLESS VDUD.


I can't make sense of any of this.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

just hope you didn't destroy the block in the process.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> . This is why I got a VW...they don't break!


SWap in a VR6 into your 240 then, so you can be reliable. :thumbup:


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

sr20racer said:


> SWap in a VR6 into your 240 then, so you can be reliable. :thumbup:


LOL, vr6 reliable, LOL


----------

